# Madone wanted!!



## dctrwho (Aug 30, 2006)

wanted 
trek madone 2012
6.7 ssl
size 56 H1

any trek dealer out there?


----------



## cobra5514 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm not sure where you're located, but most of my local bike shops have a no shipping policy on their bikes placed on them by the manufacturer. That includes the Trek bike shops around here. So you might want to head to your local shop. My local shops do seem to have a fair amount of 2012s remaining. Alternatively, you probably should check out Ebay, Craigslist or the various bike classified forums.


----------



## dctrwho (Aug 30, 2006)

i'm in Dubai UAE thanks for your advice i already been to ebay and few web sites no luck!!

thanks again.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Order a new 2013. The new design has some great improvements. I love mine.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

dctrwho said:


> wanted
> trek madone 2012
> 6.7 ssl
> size 56 H1
> ...


I have a 2012 Trek Madone 6 series SSL H1 56cm for sale on ebay

Trek Madone Project One 6 series SSL H1 56cm 2012 | eBay


----------



## Mariracer (Oct 24, 2012)

*How about a really special 2004 SSL?*

I have a 2004 Trek Madone 5.9 SSL Shimano Bontranger XXX oclv in size 58' I can sell you. 
It's in excellent shape. Trek project bike made for Armstrong to win the tour and Trek only made a handful. 😊


----------

